# Florida 'Sunshine' Rescue



## Pipp (May 9, 2011)

Congrats to the Gainsville Rabbit Rescue and Little Miracles Rabbit Rescue (among others) for rescuing nearly 80 rabbits from a breeder/foreclosure in Florida.  

This is a great page set up by Kristie Corson of LMRR tracking all the rabbits. (There are still lots available for adoption). 

http://www.bunnytransport.com/the-rabbits.html

And here's a list of the rescues:

http://www.bunnytransport.com/rescues-involved.html


arty0002::yahoo::thumbupinkelepht:inkbouce::highfive::toast:


Congrats and thanks to all!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Pipp! I have a thread about it here too, if anyone wants to see any of the media footage:



http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65333&forum_id=1


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 10, 2011)

Hip-Hip-HOORAY!!!!!


----------

